
A New Plant to Enhance Memory - nabla9
https://www.harvardmagazine.com/2018/10/rhodiola-rosea-memory-loss
======
nabla9
Memory enhancement by ferulic acid ester across species

Science Advances 24 Oct 2018: Vol. 4, no. 10, eaat6994 DOI:
10.1126/sciadv.aat6994

[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/10/eaat6994](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/4/10/eaat6994)

